# Pheasant numbers



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I have heard a few people talking about the pheasant limit being lowered from 3 to 2 this year. Is this just talk or is there something to it?

As a side note it would be kind of funny if it is lowered this year after Sen. Krauter tried to get raised from 3 to 4 per day. Aaron isn't a very good wildlife biologist.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I believe that the department has already stated that they intend to maintain the same seasons and bag limits as in recent years. Check their website.

Even though numbers may be significantly down from last year, the last couple of years have seen signficant increases in bird numbers. So, we might be hunting about the same number that we were hunting in 2005 or 2006, which I recall were pretty good years.


----------

